# Quick Question about .621 D2



## Clank714 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wait so from .621 on the Droid 2 can you sbf back to Froyo or 2.3.3


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

Nope, you will turn your phone into a paperweight


----------

